# 2 Star Nickelite Series inshore casting rods N612C70 7-ft good condition 1/4 - 5/8 0z



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

Good condition a little sun faded, guides, wraps, handles and reel seats in good shape.

$80 for both

For local pickup in Cocoa Beach, Florida

call six one eight 751 8031


----------

